# marmoset advice please



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

hows it goin,the names andy,new to this site,looking for some advice and help with the care of my marmoset,i have owned a juvenile common marmoset now for the past 3-4months,hes doing fine has a 3x3x6 enclosure in my room full kitted out with parrot box and trees which i took from a forest down the country,i was wondering what type of uv bulb and wattage i need,also were abouts i could order food and get it delivered,as i have a second marmoset female been dropped up next weekend from a breeder and i want to have all the proper necessities i need,
thank you


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> hows it goin,the names andy,new to this site,looking for some advice and help with the care of my marmoset,i have owned a juvenile common marmoset now for the past 3-4months,hes doing fine has a 3x3x6 enclosure in my room full kitted out with parrot box and trees which i took from a forest down the country,i was wondering what type of uv bulb and wattage i need,also were abouts i could order food and get it delivered,as i have a second marmoset female been dropped up next weekend from a breeder and i want to have all the proper necessities i need,
> thank you


Andy,
This is one that i wouldnt know where to start...
First of all 3x3x6 enclosure is hardly big enough for one far less another on its way...
Why have an animal for 3-4 months that needs uv light to now ask the question..
Then ask about where to get food etc..
Sorry mate but this is clearly an instance that some research should have been done prior to getting the animal..


3-4 Months of not knowing is enough time to cause the animal damage...
What i find even more sickening is,,

Who gave this animal to you....

If they were determined to give to you ..
then they should have educated you first......

Another sad case of unnessesary neglect for the welfare of small primates..
Sorry if this has come across as strong:devil:
But primates are something im very passionate about:bash:


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

first off all,according to a marmoset breeder local to me,my enclosure is plenty big,also did i say i was putting the second marmoset in the same cage,im already feeding my marmoset gum,jelly,cake,pellets,rings,fruit,milupa,new world monkey d3 supplement,as im getting it from england,im trying to find out if there is anyone closer to home as im living in dublin,ireland,the reason i havin used uv bulb is because of so many different mixed views about uv bulbs being bad as it promotes cancer,thats why i am looking for advice not to be told off


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I know nothing about Marmosets but I am intelligent enough to know that a 6x3x3 cage is nothing more than a primate prison


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

well if you no nothing about marmosets then dont write on a post askin for marmoset advice


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

lol, welcome andy, as every newbie finds out ESPECIALLY ON THE EXOTIC MAMMAL section you always get a baptism by fire, these guys are pretty much unrestrained monguls running around cutting people's balls off!

Anyway i hope you get the advise you need rather than judgements (after all if these people cared so much about primates they would refuse to buy/sell or breed them) and please dont let this put you off the forum there are some good folk here. :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

From WAZA:
*"Minimum requirements* for cage size vary greatly between countries. Even if lower measurements are prescribed, it is recommended that a surface of 10 m² / height 2.5 m be made available for a family group [of common marmosets]". 


Judging by the 3x3x6 enclosure given, I'm guessing this is feet, as not many houses have 6m ceilings! The above measurements are for a family group, so it looks like you have some building to do once your male and female reproduce! The enclosure for a single animal also seem a bit mean in terms of allowing the animal to meet its behavioural needs, so I'm guessing that this is a sleeping enclosure and that the animal has a lot of roaming time outisde of its enclosure.

People on this forum can and will challenge posts where it is felt that an animal may not be having its needs met. This is simply out of a genuine interest in animal welfare - there are many animals out there which are being kept in unsuitable conditions due to a lack of knowledge. There are also breeders who lack the knowledge too. Research into an animal's needs cannot be restricted to the breeder alone.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

cardinalgrom said:


> lol, welcome andy, as every newbie finds out ESPECIALLY ON THE EXOTIC MAMMAL section you always get a baptism by fire, these guys are pretty much unrestrained monguls running around cutting people's balls off!
> 
> Anyway i hope you get the advise you need rather than judgements (after all if these people cared so much about primates they would refuse to buy/sell or breed them) and please dont let this put you off the forum there are some good folk here. :2thumb:


So would we be unrestrained mongrels if we had one of your snakes then asked how to look after it
Even stating that hes getting another and keeping it seperaate..
Nothing to do with hot wanting to give advise....
Advise should be asked before the animal is there..
BASICS MATE...
People like you that dont even keep, bore my balls off


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> So would we be unrestrained mongrels if we had one of your snakes then asked how to look after it
> Even stating that hes getting another and keeping it seperaate..
> Nothing to do with hot wanting to give advise....
> Advise should be asked before the animal is there..
> ...


1. learn to read i said Monguls as in attila the hun not mongrels MATE!
2. personally id make sure the person purchasing my snake knew how to look after them (the basics) or more if needed, the guy knows the basics of keeping marms, it is your opinion that he is wrong! I disagree with other snake keepers methods but i do not publicly ridicule MATE!

And frankly id be suprised if you have BALLS to bore off! If you ever decide to GROW some your more than welcome to check out my husbandry!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

cardinalgrom said:


> 1. learn to read i said Monguls as in attila the hun not mongrels MATE!
> 2. personally id make sure the person purchasing my snake knew how to look after them (the basics) or more if needed, the guy knows the basics of keeping marms, it is your opinion that he is wrong! I disagree with other snake keepers methods but i do not publicly ridicule MATE!
> 
> And frankly id be suprised if you have BALLS to bore off! If you ever decide to GROW some your more than welcome to check out my husbandry!


You learn to read as well mate.
Most of the blame lies with the idiot that sold and told him his housing was adequate..
Anyway if telling it as it is is ridicule then so be it..
Ive kept for a lot of years and you see instances like this all the time..
And most end in disaster.
But people like you wouldnt understand that there are some that are passionate about animals.....


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

cardinalgrom said:


> look MATE if you were that passionate you it would refuse to buy/sell/breed marms! i dont believe anyone when they say its about the animal and not them!! why do you keep them??BECAUSE YOU WANT THEM AS PETS!! your all full of rubbish at the end of the daY!!!


Each to there own..
You keep snakes, i keep small primates...
Full of what you say is an un educated response..
Dont expect anything else from you viv men..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

cardinalgrom said:


> Random abusive garbage comments, lots of ! marks and little punctuation


Thats the thing with this forum mate too mant people that know nothing about primates wanting to give an opinion...
If your wife keeps them then she would know and not be ignorant to the issue at hand..
Which is animals being passed on to people with not enough knoledge..
Its certain breeders to blame..
Out to make a buck..
I dont have anything too prove to you..
Have kept for over twenty years and survived very well...
I can always rely on the ones that i work with..
With regard to bring it on,,,i have nothing to say to you and dont want to get into aggression or debate with someone who doesnt even keep...
USUALL FOR RFUK....


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

EXACLY!!my point proven you HAVE KEPT THEM!! period, they aint free!! and as for the rest of the babble you have ritten i wont even comment,your wrong, im right as you have just pointed out! full stop end of story!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

If you guys don't tone it down then I'm going to have to start being trigger happy with the infractions. 

It's not hard -no swearing, and cut out the insults/abuse. You can post comments without resorting to name calling and swearing.

OP: I'd suggest you take on board some of the advice given, as relying solely on the advice of someone trying to flog you something can be unreliable. Think about it, if he'd said your enclosure was too small, would you have bought the animal still?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

to be quiet honest i dont think peter will have needed to report this as enough people will be reading it............

i do agree with the Mod i think you should either leave this be or take it to private messages........

peter is a respected primate keeper i dont know him myself but have read many of his posts with great interest 

i dont think he ment any harm in what he posted all he was thinking about was the animals welfare and he didnt actually say anything about the owner of the marm or OP it was directed at the person/s that had sold the animal with such bad information on keeping 

sorry but thats my views on this from an outside point of view


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> to be quiet honest i dont think peter will have needed to report this as enough people will be reading it............
> 
> i do agree with the Mod i think you should either leave this be or take it to private messages........
> 
> ...


 
well said emma :2thumb:


----------



## ed.banned (Nov 29, 2010)

hmm.. indeed yes, i see your point there, its a shame that you read it after GRB had edited it.. but anyway yes hmm, respected indeed.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Time to give up, no? :2thumb:


----------



## ed.banned (Nov 29, 2010)

daikenkai said:


> Time to give up, no? :2thumb:


might as well, not getting anywhere with the supposidly neutralin admin, having a nice cup of tea and a biscuit,mmmmmm calm...think ocean view, birds tweeting, the sound of rifles being shot in the distance..:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ed.banned said:


> hmm.. indeed yes, i see your point there, its a shame that you read it after GRB had edited it.. but anyway yes hmm, respected indeed.


 

i actually read it all from the start to finish i followed the thread so i saw everything even before GRB edited it............

and i still stand by what i have said an how i viewed it as an outsider


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

*marmoset advice*

i joined this forum for advice not to be stuck in the middle of a debate by everyone else,the animals best interests is all im worried about,thats why im looking for more advice,as for enclosure size next summer i have a fella building me a fully insulated enclosure out the back,also the marmoset isnt in the cage all day,as i dont work hes out majority of the day,hes feed on all the right marmoset foods,is cleaned out regularly,and well looked after i would never ill treat an animal intensional,im looking for advice on uv bulbs as iv heard mixed reviews about them,also is there anyone closure to home selling primate food as im living in dublin,ireland


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

andymck69 said:


> i joined this forum for advice not to be stuck in the middle of a debate by everyone else,the animals best interests is all im worried about,thats why im looking for more advice,as for enclosure size next summer i have a fella building me a fully insulated enclosure out the back,also the marmoset isnt in the cage all day,as i dont work hes out majority of the day,hes feed on all the right marmoset foods,is cleaned out regularly,and well looked after i would never ill treat an animal intensional,im looking for advice on uv bulbs as iv heard mixed reviews about them,also is there anyone closure to home selling primate food as im living in dublin,ireland


 
 

thats all peter wants too hun 

i know he seems to come across harsh but thats just how peter puts things as i have found from reading through his posts 

please dont write peter off as he is a fountain of knowledge when it comes to primates and will happily help and advise you on things im sure  

fresh start over me thinks hey :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i actually read it all from the start to finish i followed the thread so i saw everything even before GRB edited it............
> 
> and i still stand by what i have said an how i viewed it as an outsider


I can only say sorry for starting this bombshell..

Seems that there are people on this forum that are part of the ones that dont think any primates should be kept...
This can infact be suggested of all animals in captivity..

But why slay for giving an opinion..Then say they hope that the person gets the advice they are looking for..

This will always be the same for us primate keepers... always getting it from both sides..

If things can improve with the way they are kept then shocking stories of bad welfare and the like would reduce..

This will never happen,,there will always be the quick buck makers out there..

Cant understand that when two people can give each other advice about there parrot cage size enclosure..
Then when you know its not sufficient and give an opinion, its you thats wrong...

We keep various species and have several enclosures..
Not just a pair kept in the house..

I thought joining this forum,,would maybe help people to not be in the same situation we were many years ago..

Advised by a breeder that one would do and a big bird cage was sufficient to house...
Luckily we met someone very experianced relatively quick...So the problem was rectified..

I would help anyone who needed it but will not roll over and say nothing when i know that they are ill doing to the primate..

The ironic thing is that there are just as many cases for other species of animal or reptile not being kept in the proper manner..But these seem to be dismissed...

Primate keeping is never going to stop and opinions arent going to go away, from both sides..

Its maybe frowned uppon but what about species that are part of a breading programme..
If it wasnt for private keeping then we would lose them..

Or do you have to be a zoo to be part of this...NO...

But you do have to be seen to be keeping in an apropriate manner before they would even consider you..

Sorry to go on a bit..
This seems to be the only forum that this occurs..
The other for some reason seems to take on board and not take offence..
If a question is asked then it should be answered...Not taken personally..

I do not agree with animals being passed on to the uneducated irrelivent of what animal it is...again we cant stop people selling...And no i do not sell marmosets,,

Have never done this for finantial gain,,,there are people on this forum that could back this up but they dont need to..Money has never came into it..
Again most i know are the same...Give you the animals and if there are exchanges of money it would be as and when you had it..
Different to going with a miti full of cash and coming away with something you know nothing about.
THOSE ARE THE SORT THAT WHEN THE ANIMAL HAS SERVED ITS PURPOSE ITS MOVED ON..We have couples that are old but they are still here 

So again im sorry for the bombshell and at no point was any of this a personal attack on the lad that asked the question...


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well im looking for some advice on uv bulbs and what wattage to get and use?? I know you didnt mean to start a debate, i should have done more research.. I thought id done enough but you can never do enough so any advice given will be greatly appreciated. I know you have to take the good with the bad but can somebody just give me some advice on this matter.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> I can only say sorry for starting this bombshell..
> 
> Seems that there are people on this forum that are part of the ones that dont think any primates should be kept...
> This can infact be suggested of all animals in captivity..
> ...


Peter i dont think you are to blame for the whole bombshell hun 

the problem is with forums people read things differently..........like the other person thought you were having a dig..........i on the other hand have read many of your other posts and know that you wasnt having a dig in a bad way you were just concerned about the welfare of the animal  

well things are on track now and andy can get the advise he needs :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> Well im looking for some advice on uv bulbs and what wattage to get and use?? I know you didnt mean to start a debate, i should have done more research.. I thought id done enough but you can never do enough so any advice given will be greatly appreciated. I know you have to take the good with the bad but can somebody just give me some advice on this matter.


The uv that i use is repti glo uv 10...

I use it in the case to stop hands touching''..Used to use different but when purchased a uv meter found these to be the best...
We use uv with them as they need the d3 
Also suppliment with Zolcal d3
Also give lori nector couple of times a week as this has manny benifits..

The other good thing about the uv is you get used to them basking and you can spot if their habbits change and that usually means theres something wrong...

WE ALSO MONITOR THE LIGHT AS WE HAVE ALL THEM ON TIMERS...

THEY DO SAY THAT TAMMARINS SHOULDNT HAVE UV.

We took our vets advice allot of years ago and used with them..

Have been very succesful with them and never had any probs...
Well none to the ordinary anyway...

Good to hear your going to re adapt your enclosure..They will do better for you...But please be carefull, anyone selling you without getting to know you first should shout alarm bells..
We got a young male to go with a female a few years back,,this animal never seemed to grow and started alarm bells..

When we took him to the vet he had calcium deficiancy and had wafer thin bones...He had to be put to sleep...

On further investigation into the breeder and his morals he was only into money..

He had about 80 commons that were breeding machines....

He was closed down and doesnt keep anymore...
Its too easy for them....So we all must be carefull..

Eventually if you are serious about keeping them someone will start tacking you seriously..

It took us alot of years to gain the trust of who we now know..
Its a tight circle and very hard to break into but there are lots out there..

Try DBM for your foods they are in scotland but they deliver free and he may be able to put you onto someone next to you..

Sorry about the start of this post..
It was never intended as a personal attack..
I was just answering what you asked.
I personaly would never let an animal go without it having a partner..
Have had in the past purchased an animal and had to wait for a partner to become availiable before it could come here...
Even single hand reared..I would rather persavere and get back in with its own kind than pass on as a pet..
But it happens....
There are certain standards that i do believe certain keepers let them self down with and thats what gets us all a bad name...
Shouldnt be the case but it is..

Remember years ago being at a confarence with Jim cronnan from monkey world..

He was trying to get private keeping banned..
When asked who owned monkey world///(him and alison)
He was told that they were private keepers..
More money than us but just the same..
He took the debate no further..

Primate keeping is not full of rewards as there is more heatrache than joy..
Its when it does go good that its special and they should be left to form a family troop...

Not sold on as a way to make money..

We have a lad that comes here and helps at the weekend and he has done for a few years and he wants to eventually get himself a few primates..
But he still feels hes alot to learn...


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks alot,your knowledge is greatly appreciated,you may find my abit of a pest over the next few weeks but i really want to have all my conditions perfect,as i really feel passionate about primate keeping,you have nothing to apoligse about,you are right in what you have said,i should have researched more,i will no in future


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't post on this thread last night, as my head was killing me & I was getting attacked on another thread on here so just managed to defend myself on that one.

To the OP, besically I would simply say listen to Peter. Before Peter was posting on this forum, I was the member known by most to keep Marmosets, & was the main advisor to people wanting info on how to keep these specialised animals. I have been keeping Marmosets for around 4 years now, & I do not know everything about keeping them. When Peter came along & started posting, me & him clashed, mainly because I got his name wrong (haha) & because we do things slightly differently to one another. Once any confusions was sorted, we started to share stories, experiences & laughs. I have learnt from Peter, & if I was unsure of something regarding my Marmosets, he would be my first port of call.

Good luck with your new aquisitions Andy : victory:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

Like Zooman I cannot recommend Peter enough. Yes his posts do come across wrong sometimes but as mentioned he has the best interests of the animals at heart. He is a wealth of information and experience.

One thing about Peter is that he is willing to share his vast experience of primate keeping, something that nearly all primate keepers do not do.

Peter is always on the end of the phone / e mail or pm if you need info.

Welcome to the world of primate keeping and wish you the best of wishes in your endeavours.

Neil


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi
> 
> Like Zooman I cannot recommend Peter enough. Yes his posts do come across wrong sometimes but as mentioned he has the best interests of the animals at heart. He is a wealth of information and experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks Neil and Colin..

Thought i was going to have to adopt the name ATTILA THE HUN...

Im exactly the same in every aspect of life..

Straight to the point..And prefer others to be the same as dont like bull..

Big soffty at heart though..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Thanks Neil and Colin..
> 
> Thought i was going to have to adopt the name ATTILA THE HUN...
> 
> ...


Hey mate, as I said in my post, we didn't exactly hit it off at first, but because its a forum & you can only go off what is written, you can't hear the tone of voice, or tell if sarcasm is used, etc. But only by listening to one another & being civil can you start to tell what is meant by people's posts & start to understand where people are coming from. 

Of course, there will always be people who don't like something said & spit the dummy out, have a tantrum, etc, but thats just life eh! : victory:


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

*thanks for the advice*

sorry for the late replies,just letting yeahs no yesterday i battled my way threw the snow and finally managed to get a uv bulb,its an arcadia bulb 10.0 uvb i have since mounted to the cage and he seems to love it,also what are peoples views on milupa as feed,as from day one with my little fella he wont take his head from the bowl once its in the cage,do you reckon 6-8hrs a day is long enough for the uv


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> sorry for the late replies,just letting yeahs no yesterday i battled my way threw the snow and finally managed to get a uv bulb,its an arcadia bulb 10.0 uvb i have since mounted to the cage and he seems to love it,also what are peoples views on milupa as feed,as from day one with my little fella he wont take his head from the bowl once its in the cage,do you reckon 6-8hrs a day is long enough for the uv


We do ours 12hrs in summer and 9-10 in winter...
May seem strange using in summer but the weather in Bonnie Scotland is never very much sunshine...
Ours have outdoor enclosures as well..

Malupa sounds ok,,,we use c/gate organic baby porridge (bannana) and 9 out of ten mix it with juice instead of water..
Also vary the thickness so they dont get bored...
Usually vary this with a smoothie for a bit summit different..

The good thing about those 2 is its a good way to administer their suppliments..(well if there 2)

Hope this helps


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey mate, as I said in my post, we didn't exactly hit it off at first, but because its a forum & you can only go off what is written, you can't hear the tone of voice, or tell if sarcasm is used, etc. But only by listening to one another & being civil can you start to tell what is meant by people's posts & start to understand where people are coming from.
> 
> Of course, there will always be people who don't like something said & spit the dummy out, have a tantrum, etc, but thats just life eh! : victory:


Your 100% on that Colin..

Theres nothing wrong with a difference of opinion..

Some things are good to discuss and debate...

But theres manny that want to give an opinion without understanding whats written in the first place..

used to be the same at first..Took all advice as critisism (sorry for spelling)

But you change with experiance..i can listen to any advice but what i do with it us up to me..
You are the same...

There are defo some on the forums that i do enjoy discussing with..
That always seems to be ones that have a bit experiance and even basics as they tend to know where your coming from...

Big problem ive got though is im the same when i talk..
Straight to the point..Always goes down well,,till its something they dont want to hear....

Get a bit frustrated on here though..
But difference is ive got email and numbers for those i would like to still hear from..
Didnt join for any other reason than to talk about what i like,,that happens to be primates as other than my martial arts its all i do.(work)
but the missis is here twenty four seven...

She is amazing when it comes to them..
She knows there habbits etc..
When shes not outside with them she puts the enclosures on cctv...
She makes the feeds etc and i put in before work,,,then she takes over from there..(i catch and muck out though,,as you know it takes them a while to settle back down with you)

Christ the 2 cotton tops that gor chipped a couple of months ago still stay away from me..
But pattiance is a virtue and i know they will come around..
They were my favs to go in with..liked coming for live feed..But they will get there again...

She spends alot of time with newcomers,to get them settled to her..
Which is good as you dont want any stress..

Still no joy with the geoldie yet..
Thats the problem with one a year as they seem pregnant for a long time..
Fingers crossed though that all goes ok..
Peter


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks for the advice again,much appreciated,yes the mulupa i use is banana and sometimes orange sunshine,because the marmoset isnt to keen on the gum and jelly i mix it in with the mulupa,just so as they get the right suppliments.......it was good to watch today as he has never been keen on mealworm i scattered a few threw his food today,he rooted threw his food to get them and ate all 3,


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> thanks for the advice again,much appreciated,yes the mulupa i use is banana and sometimes orange sunshine,because the marmoset isnt to keen on the gum and jelly i mix it in with the mulupa,just so as they get the right suppliments.......it was good to watch today as he has never been keen on mealworm i scattered a few threw his food today,he rooted threw his food to get them and ate all 3,



We put the jelly through the peridge as well..

You should try and vary the consistancy of the gum and you ould get them to take it..

Also watch what kind you give..There are two diff types of Mazuri..
The one that comes from the states has a chemical tinge to it..

They dont like it..

Now and again i use it from pure nugget form and its alot more raw,,
They all take that as well..
Dishes i find best as then you can monitor..

You may find they are relluctant as they may not have had it before..
Even back to when with mum and dad ..
As not all persivere with it..

Patiance and then they will teach any others.

Theres also enzimes in hoppers that they thrive on..Cant remember what they are called but its the yellow bit from the head...Yuck..

Did they bite the meallie and suck out the inside.
Or chew and spit out the skin..


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

With anything ( live or not ) fizz will always chew it all up and spit out skin, legs etc. EB will scoff it down quicker than you can given him anything, think it's because he knows he has to be quick with fizz around him!! If he has anything for longer than 30 seconds inspecting it before he eats it fizz is there trying to grab it from him, dropping anything she might have just because she thinks what he has got is much better. It is so fun watching the two of them eat!! EB has to keep moving around branch to branch and turning his back to stop fizz nicking what he has got. Untill he finally turns to her as if to say right now back off!! Lol. She then gets the message!!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I have found that fizz especiall, as she loved the dry food just as it came, is getting bored of it. I have heard of people pre soaking the dry food before giving... Anyone else heard of this? Is it a good idea? Would the beneficial nutrients leak out in a residue that would get left behind? 

I have thought about pre soaking and mixing in with a smoothie, or the baby food..... Any thoughts on this? 

Just trying to mix it up and keep them interested and make sure they are still getting everything they need. 

A trick i was told with the gum and the jelly was to mix it up very runny and add to baby food mix and gradually thicken it up over time. I'm very lucky that fizz and EB like it mixed and on it's own. They especially love small 'ice cubes' of the jelly hung up. Gets very messy but they love it so that's all that matters!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> I have found that fizz especiall, as she loved the dry food just as it came, is getting bored of it. I have heard of people pre soaking the dry food before giving... Anyone else heard of this? Is it a good idea? Would the beneficial nutrients leak out in a residue that would get left behind?
> 
> I have thought about pre soaking and mixing in with a smoothie, or the baby food..... Any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...


Matt i personally like them to have it as it comes as it gives their teeth some work...
Its always good as something different..
I personnaly wouldnt soak,as they get plenty of the required neatriants in all else they get
We always remove all else so they take no probs and we always have dried food in feeding stations at all times..
We use the mini marex in a mixture of our own and have no probs with all our species eating...
Fizz and eb will pass this on to their offspring and so on and so forth..
Its the ones that dont persavere that develope probs down the line..

Had a pair at one time that wouldnt eat anything except porridge and baby food...
Took alot of patiance to get them to turn around but got there in the end..

The two of them are looking brill mate..

Keep up the good work..
Peter


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

honestly i dont no if he spits out the mealworm skin,he litterly scavanges threw the bowl to get the meal worm,throws the whole thing in his mouth and runs off chomping on it,is it bad for them to eat the skin,


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> honestly i dont no if he spits out the mealworm skin,he litterly scavanges threw the bowl to get the meal worm,throws the whole thing in his mouth and runs off chomping on it,is it bad for them to eat the skin,


No wont do ant harm,,
but you will find that they will spit out as most do....


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

will throw an eye in tommorro,im suppose to looking at a female on sunday,but if this weather persists over here i wont be goin anywhere,


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> will throw an eye in tommorro,im suppose to looking at a female on sunday,but if this weather persists over here i wont be goin anywhere,



Is it gaints you feed or regular??

We use the gaints and find them better..
They are greedy for them..
We also feed them in moderation as too much isnt good for them...

Hope weather gets better and you get your female..

The waiting game with monkeys can be a bit frusstrating but always worth the patiance..

This is why me and primates get on..
If i write summit they can not check the spelling..:lol2:

We also get earthworms from the local fishery as they are bread and not full of chemicals and they adore them..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> No wont do ant harm,,
> but you will find that they will spit out as most do....


My Marmosets devour mealworms skin & all! :mf_dribble:


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

tried him on the giant mealworm wasnt interested,but as soon as i put the regular size meal worm in the bowl he jumps up on to my hand the runs down to get the bowl before its even clipped onto the cage.according to weather forcast the weather just looks to get worse the weekend,uuggghhh.......but i suppose the wait will be worth it


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

My marmosets love all the livefood I've tried them with - locusts, crickets, mealworms, morio worms, waxworms. I've never tried them on earthworms though, but after Peter mentioned it, I will certainly try them.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

That's what I thought Colin. After Peter said I was straight on the phone to my local tackle shop to see if they had earthworms.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Just thought I would add, what a nice informative, usefull and pleasant thread on marmosets for a change!! The way the threads should be!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> That's what I thought Colin. After Peter said I was straight on the phone to my local tackle shop to see if they had earthworms.


I think we just have to be careful to make sure the earthworms havent been treated or fed chemicals mate


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> Just thought I would add, what a nice informative, usefull and pleasant thread on marmosets for a change!! The way the threads should be!!


Too true Matt! :2thumb:


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

tried waxworm,crickets and locust today,he absalutely loved it,will try earthworm tommoro if the local fish shop sells them,thanks for the advice lads,

on the other hand this breeder im in contact with,just seems to be messing me around,stringing me alonging,he said it wont be till after christmas now,ugh


----------

